

Show HN: Get notified on your phone when your download has finished on your Mac - rossbeale
http://bark.io

======
rossbeale
Real useful when you wanted to know when your huge download has finished.

Future ideas:

\- Disable sleep until finished. \- Remote turn off \- Keyboard shortcuts

